# A man's got to know his limitations.



## coachn (Feb 9, 2011)

> _A man's got to know his limitations._ - Clint Eastwood  (Dirty Harry)


 
A man had 50 yard line tickets for the Super Bowl.
As he sat down, he noticed that the seat next to him was empty.
He asked the man on the other side of the empty seat whether anyone was sitting there.
"No," the man replied, "The seat is empty."
"This is incredible," said the first man.
"Who in their right mind would have a seat like this for the Super Bowl, the biggest sporting event in the world and not use it?"
The second man replied, "Well, actually, the seat belongs to me. I was supposed to come with my wife, but she passed away.
This will be the first Super bowl we haven't been together since we got married in 1967."
"Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. That's terrible. But couldn't you find someone else -- a friend or relative, or even a neighbor to take the seat?"
The man shook his head. "No, they're all at the funeral."


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 9, 2011)

Who, in his right mind, would leave _*two*_ empty seats at the Super Bowl!


----------



## Casey (Feb 9, 2011)

Have always loved that one


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 9, 2011)

I love it!!


----------

